# Motion Light That also makes a noise



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

In a thread someone mentioned a motion light that makes a realistic barking sound. Does anyone know where to purchase something like that?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I saw one at Costco a few months ago. Don't remember the brand, it not only barked, but the onboard cam followed you.

edit, night watcher? By cooper I think.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

It may bark, but can it do cat calls?:whistling2:


----------

